# Depersonalisation Disorder



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.minddisorders.com/Del-Fi/Depersonalization-disorder.html

I've had this since I was little and it's always kind of freaked me out, but it is comforting to now know that it's not that uncommon. I'm not sure that mine occur often/severe enough to constitute a disorder but it does become an annoyance when nothing feels real or safe.


----------



## TheNewScientist (Mar 10, 2010)

i wouldnt worry about it too much, depersonalisation is a very common symptom of anxiety (i've had it myself so know how unpleasant it can be) and depersonalisation disorder in and of itself is very rare.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had it since the age of twelve. It came on suddenly during my first ever panic attack and I haven't gone a day without it since. I used to think it was caused by my anxiety but even when I'm completely calm it doesn't go away, the feelings of unreality, "2d vision" and emotional blunting are still there. Not even alcohol or benzos help. I think in my case it's caused by repressed emotions. I've tried talking about it with numerous therapists over the years, but they've all dismissed it and basically told me "just try not to focus on it" Yeah, well...that doesn't help. There doesn't seem to be much knowledge or concern about the condition in the psychiatric community unfortunately.

I'm sorry you have to deal with DP too, trust me I know how much it sucks. Is it brought on by anxiety in your case?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, I've had chronic dp/dr for about 7 years now. It was brought on by anxiety but I don't think its a symptom of anxiety anymore, since it doesn't matter if I'm anxious or calm, it stays just as strong, chronic and consistent as before.

Like Shadowmask, I have pretty severe derealization that includes 2d vision and also emotional blunting. And yeah, my past therapist told me just 'not focus on it'. Its really quite frustrating how psychologists don't take this seriously. I mean, its the main root of my depression and suicidal thoughts, but they just still say 'its just a symptom, forget about it'. 

I've had this for so long and so severely that I'm pretty sure mine does meet the requirements to be considered full-blown DPD. But, I'm also sure no psychologist would diagnose me because none of them believe its real. :roll


----------



## Scylla (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. I found this forum while trying to find information for my daughter. She is 11 years old and has been experiencing terrifying "out of body" and "like I'm in a dream" experiences for about a year. She also says that her hearing seems to fade as if someone turned down the volume when these episodes occur. 

Last Spring about this time was when they began. Unfortunately, since it happened to her one time while playing in a softball game her goofy pediatrician thought it was a heart condition and subjected her to months of needless tests, which proved that her heart is perfectly fine. The doctor and the E/R then chalked it up to dehydration. *eyeroll* I told the pediatrician that I thought it sounded like she was experiencing derealization and that it might be anxiety, but he was skeptical. It's very frustrating to our whole family and I hate to see my daughter so upset.

It happened quite a bit when school started this year, but kind of went away, but now it's back again with a vengeance. She thinks that it happens more when she is in a new place or with new people, which makes me think it's anxiety related. (Related, her father has GAD and both sides of our family have histories of depression.)

Any advice on how to deal with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

*depersonalisation my experiance*

hello me again ya iv had this happen to me since i was about 5 or so. can really rember the exact age it started. but ya i getto were i completally blackoot and cant rember what is going on. i also get it les severe to were i cant hear and my vision is fuzzy but i can rember what i did just not what people were saying to me. luckley iv only had about 2 blackout episodes in about 3 years when i was a child thats all i would have was blackout anxiety attacks. to the lady seeking advice for your daughter it does sound like anxiety try to get her into a child thearpist or a chlid phychirist they would beable to pin point more of what is going on. anywa hope this helps someone bye for now


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

The quickest way to stop depersonalization is to just roll with it.

Just remember that it will go away... the condition is temporary. If you can just relax the feeling goes away quicker. The best thing is to remind yourself that it will pass.

It's hard to do at first but eventually it'll start to work.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had the "unreal" feeling several times...like everything is a dream. It usually happens if I'm with other people. I don't know when I first experienced it, but I remember the first time I told my mom. I was about 10 years old, and I was hanging out with a friend. The thing I hate the most about this feeling is when I realize it is real, and I panic and get really scared.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I used to get derealization a lot in high school when I walked around in large crowds. It went away. But I've been feeling it frequently and at random times recently. It's accompanied with a lightheaded/dizzy feeling. I think it might be a combination of stress and not eating. Not a good mix.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I used to get derealization a lot in high school when I walked around in large crowds. It went away. But I've been feeling it frequently and at random times recently. It's accompanied with a lightheaded/dizzy feeling. I think it might be a combination of stress and not eating. Not a good mix.


Yeah I'm pretty sure it is directly caused by stress and anxiety.

It's similar to Deja Vu... but instead of firing twice your neurotransmitters fire late.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depersonalization disorder is like the body oveclocking. Too much anxiety and running thoughts - the body will go into safe mode. The only way to reduce or eliminate it is to address the thoughts causing it.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

RobertWiggins said:


> The quickest way to stop depersonalization is to just roll with it.
> 
> Just remember that it will go away... the condition is temporary. If you can just relax the feeling goes away quicker. The best thing is to remind yourself that it will pass.
> 
> It's hard to do at first but eventually it'll start to work.


 That might work if you know its happening. I was told this "disorder" was a survival (coping) skill. There are some ways to ground yourself if you feel its going to happen. My thing is now in times of alot of stress, I don't even realize that it is happening until its over. Does anyone else have this promblem?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

facade said:


> That might work if you know its happening. I was told this "disorder" was a survival (coping) skill. There are some ways to ground yourself if you feel its going to happen. My thing is now in times of alot of stress, I don't even realize that it is happening until its over. Does anyone else have this promblem?


It will be that way for extreme anxiety. You sort of catch yourself in the middle of being lost in thought. That actually improves as you begin to be a bit more aware of things.


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

when i get severely stressed, i Dissociate--ie. i "leave my body" ....a definite coping skill. i actually feel myself on the floor--in a bunch of pieces {i feel like multiple pieces of a jigsaw puzzle that is all over the floor.} or, i see myself on the ceiling in a corner of the room. and, i am not able to respond to others, or even realize that anyone is talking to me--if, in fact, they are.

i am certain that this is one of my Borderline Personality Disorder symptoms-and is probably a coping mechanism. 

i wonder if this is not what is being discussed in this thread? ....is depersonalization different from what i am talking about? the thing is--i am quite aware of my symptom, where i have gone to, and i can feel "me" out of my body. 

just wonder if anyone can tell me how dissociation and depersonalization are different??? thanks:b


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought they where pretty much the same. I have had both. One where I feel like I am just watching myself (those have occured during very traumatic events for me) The other is thing that happens is I lose time or do things I don't remember doing like an autopilot. Feeling really lost and spacey also. 

I don't have borderline but do have Anxiety, panic attacks, PTSD.


----------



## Scylla (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far. My daughter read your responses over my shoulder and says that it helps her to know that other people are dealing with this. 

I am definitely going to get a referral to a therapist, as she is under a LOT of (self imposed) stress and anxiety (mostly over maintaining straight A's, striving to be popular and dealing with jealous catty girls talking [email protected]$% about her).


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had full blown depersonalization disorder for the last 5 years (visual snow, feelings of unreality - all those sort of things). The best thing to do is just ignore it. It works, mostly...


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I get this feeling when I socialize in groups. If there is a lot of activity or a lot of conversations going on around me, I feel as if i'm floating. I think its just panic. I can ground myself with xanax or slowing down and focusing on one thing.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I have this all the time when something bad happens...its a way of coping I guess for the moment.


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

RobertWiggins said:


> The quickest way to stop depersonalization is to just roll with it.
> 
> Just remember that it will go away... the condition is temporary. If you can just relax the feeling goes away quicker. The best thing is to remind yourself that it will pass.
> 
> It's hard to do at first but eventually it'll start to work.


Yea that's complete bull****, at least in my case and the chronic sufferers of it. Saying to "rolling with it" is ignorant. When one is depersonalized or derealized, nothing is enjoyable, you are not free and it consumes all your thoughts. I've had severe dp for over a year brought about by stress.

Here's a great site which deals with it: 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php??


----------



## Radattack (Apr 19, 2010)

I have had this feeling more and more frequently this year. I think it may have something to do with the stresses of college (freshman year, sigh) and the anxiety it brings me.

Also related, but possibly not quite the same: I have a fear that I am living in a flashback and that everyone I talk to is already dead. And I'm just remembering them. I think this one bothers me more than the "unreal" sort of depersonalization, actually.


----------



## discharged (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had depersonalisation and 2d vision some years ago during panick attacks. Especially 2nd vision was real freakin, horrible, it scared me to death. To be honest I don't know if they were a PA symptom or actually they caused it. I think the last because they happened suddenly when I was really relaxed. The neurologist didn't provide a scentific explanation only told me to stay quiet. So I dismissed him and self medicated with my dad's pills.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I have it...I don't know if I have the disorder but I have experienced things like it for sure.

I'm confused though....when you have it do you actually see yourself??? Like its an illusion? When it happens to me its like I'm just out of it and I feel detached. Detached is probably the best way to describe it. I feel detached from reality and things going on around me and I feel completely numb. I don't actually see myself or anything.


----------

